# Need your prayers my friends



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Just got word a few minutes ago that my best friend and fishing partner, Ricky (Bugger) had a massive heart attack and passed away. His wife, Bonnie could really use everyone's prayers and thoughts.

Thanks
Lee


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Condolences and well wishes to the widow.

How old was the poor man?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> Condolences and well wishes to the widow.
> 
> How old was the poor man?


Thanks

Just about to log off and saw this - he was a "young" man - mid 40s


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks
> 
> Just about to log off and saw this - he was a "young" man - mid 40s


That is so tragic.


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

*Very sorry Pa P*

Will be praying for you and your friends family. Should remind us all that tomorrow is not a sure thing for anyone. Pete


----------



## denden9 (Sep 19, 2004)

Prayers sent!!!!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

that is way to young so sad.


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

Prayers for you and your friend's family, so sorry.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

My condolences and prayers, too. Way too young.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss, Lee.

To lose someone so young is always tough.

So young. 

Our hearts and prayers go out to you, your family, and the family of your friend.


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

sorry to hear that. Prayers sent


----------



## Bo Up (Apr 28, 2006)

Prayer's sent.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

My prayers and condolences for the loss of your friend.
Mac


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

*lee*

sorry to hear about your friend maybe the good lord has a better plan for him all you can hope for. may god bless his family, Mark


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

we will pray for his family and friends


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Way to young.....Prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

My condolensces to his widow and family. And to you also Lee, it hurts to lose a hunting buddy and friend. I guess if we could pick our time nobody would go.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

My prayers are with you, his family and all his friends.
These tragic events hit close to home for all of us.
May peace be with him!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> My prayers are with you, his family and all his friends.
> These tragic events hit close to home for all of us.
> May peace be with him!


Well said...count me and my family in as well...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your comments and continued prayers - I have already shared with Bonnie the outflow of support from my archery friends. Brenda & I spent most of last night and all day today at her house. The outpouring of visits, food, support, and prayers from friends and neighbors has been overwhelming and MUCH appreciated.

Thanks again
Lee


----------



## preachermanken (Apr 11, 2007)

*prayer*

I read this last night and had the church I pastor pray for his family and you. I realize its hard but Jesus will be there to help you all through this time, and we pray His peace will lift you all.
Pastor Ken


----------



## ishootmathews (Sep 9, 2008)

*My Prayers and Best Wishes...*

Are with you and the family.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

The thoughts and prayers of me and my family will be with you and the family of your friend.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*prayers sent*

It's always hard to hear of someone dying so young. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your friend's family.


----------



## Bryan Johnson (Apr 2, 2008)

Your in our prayers here in wva.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Prayers sent...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks again everyone - we laid Ricky's "body" to rest today. According to the funeral home, there were over 500 people at his service last night. Needless to say, "Bugger" is going to be missed.

Thanks again - everyone!


----------

